# My first post in teen parenting - about time



## heatherr

Hi everyone! Some of you may know me from my very long thread in the teen pregnancy section here (Pregnant by older guy....). I was 17 when I got pregnant and had my daughter. I'm 18 now and just started college. My daughter Gabriella was born at the end of February and is now 7 months old. I figured I should sort of move into this section now, although I'm not on here very often just because I'm pretty busy most of the time. As crazy as it seems, sometimes I'm too tired to even turn on the computer or type anything of value. 

Anyway, I'm just still adjusting to this new life as a mom. I was diagnosed with postpartum depression and anxiety, but am seeing a therapist and am currently on a low dose of meds which seems to be working pretty well.

Lately it's been hard for me starting college. I spent all summer with my baby and bonding with her, finally enjoying the idea of being a parent. Now everything has changed again because I can't be with her all the time. She is in daycare now because I have school every day and her dad works full time. There's nothing wrong with daycare, I just miss her. Her dad and I are in a relationship now, but we don't live together. We split our time with her, so that means I see her even less.

It's difficult when you also don't have any friends with children. Can't really talk to them about this sort of thing because they just don't get it and of course they are dealing with other things in their lives. 

Anyone else have trouble having to go back to school or work after having your baby? Any other young mommies dealing with postpartum depression?


----------



## ChiiBaby

I had postpartum depression with my daughter ( shes now 3!) I went on tablets to help me get through it and they really worked!

Also i didnt go back work or school but i did join an online "school" so that helped alot with looking after her. 

Sorry I couldnt be much help :( You can always message me if you need to talk. 

Btw I was 16 when i got pregnant and 17 when I gave birth xx


----------



## Jennaxo

I went back to work when Caleb was 5 months old, I knew if I didn't while I'd told myself to I'd never have wanted to go back at all! I just reminded myself why I was doing it and that got me through. Plus coming home to him was such a lovely feeling. 

Going to school will be worth it in the long run, even if it seems to suck at the moment. Stay strong lovely.


----------



## missk1989

I am a bit older than you (25 and son is almost 3) but I went back to uni to do my teaching qual when lo was 11 months old. It was very hard to let go as we spent most of his first year just the two of us whilst his daddy worked 5/6 days a week. I still feel guilty at working full time even though the reality is that if I didn't then we would struggle financially to get by.
I also struggle having no friends with children. My friends are nowhere near having children whilst I am married and have a house child etc. I feel like we live very different lives and have different interests. It is hard but I know that like you, I am doing the best for us as a family. I hope you feel better as time goes on. I followed your other post and am really happy to hear your relationship with Gabriella has become much stronger. :hugs:


----------



## ClairAye

Welcome over! I can't believe she is 7 months already :wacko: I have depression and anxiety, I had it after both but I'm still dealing with it now almost 2 years since my youngest was born.

I'm currently a part-time student, I have one lesson a week on a Monday evening and do other work at night once my kids are in bed. For me, night classes are the best.


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Welcome :) 

I had bad post partum depression and anxiety after I had my little boy (he's nearly 4 now), I took tablets prescribed by the doctor and also had therapy sessions, this helped a lot. And also getting out and meeting other young mums, as well as making sure I saw lots of my other friends and family. 

I totally understand how you feel. I went back to work when my LO was 9 months old for a while and did miss him, as well as it being very tiring! I'm a SAHM now but do a degree course from home and it can be difficult to balance it out. Luckily my boy is in daycare 2 and a half days per week now so it's easier. I think you just need to remind yourself what you're working towards and make sure you get there so it's worthwhile. Things will get easier in time :hugs: x


----------



## daneuse27

I was one of the later followers in your old thread (didn't find it until you had already given birth.) But I read through most of it. You sound like a very reflective and smart young woman. My advice is stay strong. It will be hard at times but you are doing fantastic. 

Even at my age (29) I feel that as a mom, I lead a completely different life than most people my age as most still don't have kids yet. I still see my friends and get to go out from time to time, but life is completely different when you're a parent. 

Posting on here for support is a great idea; maybe you could also check out Meetup.com and see if there are any teen parent in-person get-togethers in your area. Its always good to have some like-minded friends who can relate to both the struggles and joys of what you're experiencing. :thumbup:


----------



## Srrme

How are you? I hope you guys have a good Christmas! &#128522;


----------



## newmummy1234

I'm in the same position. My family have been supportive but that's it. I'm so alone


----------



## MDW

Hi guys 

I had my first at 17, she was a complete surprise, but wouldn't' change it for the world. I'm 31 now :). If I can help with any advise or questions as to how I managed etc, let me know.

x


----------



## Srrme

How are you?


----------



## Tropiclands

I'm sorry this transaction is impacting you in this way. Is there any way that you can work and be around your child more?


----------

